# Prices for luau



## wmmmmm (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anyone know whether you can purchase individual tickets for Germaine's or Paradise Cove's Luau at their entrance?  The last time I went to Paradise Cove's Luau, I remembered seeing the prices on the outside that is cheaper than the "tourist" rate that we paid.  I will be going in a Oahu in few weeks and we want to do the luau again but I don't want to buy the "tourist" tickets.  When I called, the person on the phone asked whether I was a Hawaii residence and if not, the price includes "complimentary" shuttle!  What happens if I drive all the way there and try to buy a ticket?  Will they demand a Hawaii id?  Will they make my pay the "tourist" rate if I don't?

In addition to not want wanting to pay the additional cost, I also didn't want to get there when the bus arrives.  The last time we were there, my wife and I were not too happy that all the activities were coming to an end and the kids didn't get to do anything.  The kids are older but I want to at least look at the activities before they shut them down!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2010)

wmmmmm said:


> if I drive all the way there and try to buy a ticket?  Will they demand a Hawaii id?  Will they make my pay the "tourist" rate if I don't?



Yes, they will.  Many businesses offer a Kamaaina rate and it's not a "walk up rate," it is for locals only.  You probably aren't required to ride the bus, however - you should be able to buy the tickets and drive yourself.


----------



## wmmmmm (Jun 6, 2010)

What BS from Paradise Cove.  I found both Pleasant Holidays Hawaii and Hawaiiactivities.com offer Paradise Cove Luau without transportation.  For a family of 4, the difference is $48.  For $48, I will drive to/from Waikiki since I already have a car.  And the biggest reason is that we won't have to wait on the bus while they do additional pickups/dropoffs while listening to the same bad jokes.


----------



## honeybunney (Jun 6, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, they will.  Many businesses offer a Kamaaina rate and it's not a "walk up rate," it is for locals only.  You probably aren't required to ride the bus, however - you should be able to buy the tickets and drive yourself.



Can a local buy the tickets for us tourist?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 6, 2010)

How would you rate these luau?  Are they good?  Are there better ones on the other island?  Going in October.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2010)

The highest rated luau in Hawaii is usually The Old Lahaina Luau on Maui.


----------



## Eileen A. (Jun 27, 2010)

Which Luau would you recommend, Germaine's or Paradise Cove?
Going to Ko Olina in a couple of weeks!
Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 27, 2010)

Isn't there a luau at the Ko'Olina? - the other two are not close.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The highest rated luau in Hawaii is usually The Old Lahaina Luau on Maui.



What about the one at the Kona Village Resort?

http://www.konavillage.com/contents/v/Luau


----------



## Eileen A. (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, Ko Olina has a Luau on Tuesday but we are going with friends who will only be on the Island from Wednesday thru Monday.  I read that the Paradise Cove was close to the Marriot.

Does anyone know or been to both Germaine's and Paradise Cove Luaus.

Thanks!

Eileen


----------



## molemay (Jun 28, 2010)

*Paradise Cove*

Paradise Cove is just down the street from the Ko'Olina on the other side of the J.W. Marriott.

We have been there before.  My husbands Aunt who lives in Pearl City got us the local discount, but they had to go with us.  One local can get three tickets at the local rate.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 28, 2010)

Eileen A. said:


> Does anyone know or been to both Germaine's and Paradise Cove Luaus.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Eileen



We went to Paradise Cove earlier this month, as stated it's right next to Marriott resort.  For us it was worth the $48 not to have to drive in the evening traffic from Waikiki, and we "spent" all our drink tickets so no DUIs either!


----------

